
Show HN: A CLI that lets you execute HTTP requests from static YAML files - owainlewis
https://github.com/owainlewis/relay
======
fiatjaf
This may be useful if you're coding a shell job that will be repeated and must
do complex HTTP requests. Or maybe HTTP requests that will be changed by
another job from time to time -- so that job can just change the YAML file.

